# The Curious Cup Coffeehouse



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Great coffeehouse up for sale. Owner moving to the East Coast. Business is building (and it is even summer) and has wine and beer license. Website being updated to sell retail items, buy bulk coffee, load loyalty cards, and rent the space out at night. Also updated it to be Facebook and Twitter friendly. Also have in works the ability to order drinks by text message. Should be installed this month. Has a great following and surrounded by many homes in very nice neighborhood of Indian Peaks &&#8230;

More...


----------

